# Pets in long term rentals



## Bonaria (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi

I am planning to move to Spain from the UK in August 2017, and will have to rent permanently. But I have a cat that I would have to take with me. How amwnable, as a general rule, are private landlords and agencies towards pets? I don't want to get to Spain, only to find the same level of pet antipathy present in the UK.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Generally, you will find owners are very reasonable with reference to cats and dogs, but best to ask at the beginning.

P


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

Justina is right but I should point out that cats in general are treated by a lot of Spanish as vermin and poison is put down in many areas which is well documented as a problem for both dogs and cats.
Vet bills are in general cheaper than the UK and the level of expertise and care is equal.
Good luck with your venture.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We found that most Spanish landlords were ok with pets, unlike the UK. I suspect its to do with the lack of soft furnishings and that pets spend more time outside than in the UK - in general?

Jo xxx


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

You could always move to France - landlords cannot prohibit you from having pets here (although they cannot be a nuisance to other residents in the same apartment building).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> You could always move to France - landlords cannot prohibit you from having pets here (although they cannot be a nuisance to other residents in the same apartment building).


It's officially the same in Spain - something to do with it being a human right to have a pet.

That won't stop landlords & agents trying to stop you though, but as said previously, generally the attitude to pets is more relaxed here.

I have cats. I have never even bothered mentioning it unless the landlord has said something about 'no pets' - in which case if I want the apartment enough I tell them. 


pedro6 has a point too - one reason we left our last place was not because the owner had problems with our cats - it was the neighbours. We actually caught one getting out of her car to hit one of our cats with her handbag. It was sitting on our wall at the time, next to the exit from the underground garage.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As a landlord, I used to be extremely tolerant of tenants with pets.

However, having now had two apartments completely trashed by pets, we will NOT allow tenants to keep dogs.

Yes we take a damage deposit but this never covers the damage done + outstanding bills + missed rent.

In our case, one dog physically ate the sofa!, ripped the door architrave off before consuming most of it etc...

In the other case, the dog was allowed to use the apartment as a 'litter tray'. It took ages to get the smell out of the tiles and out of the walls!


----------

